# Dateien in einem Ordner automatisch anzeigen lassen



## Amr0d (18. März 2003)

Hi,

ist es möglich das man sich alle Dateien die sich in einem Verzeichnis befinden automatisch anzeigen lassen kann ohne extra eine neue Page zu machen wenn eine neue Datei dazu kommt. Bin nicht ganz sicher wollte es erst im MySQL Thread posten. Sorry falls ich das falsche Forum gewählt habe.

Beispiel:

habe in: ../files mehrere Dateien wie Acrobat Reader oder Winamp 3.0 und wenn ich jetzt meine Seite besuche oder wer anders möchte ich die Dateien immer aufgelistet haben und wenn neue dazu kommen oder welche gelöscht würden müsste ich jedesmal die *.php Datei editieren das würde zu Zeitaufwendig

Es soll das selbe Prinzip sein wie die Fotoalben die automatisch die Fotos aus einem Ordner anzeigen (WihPhoto)

So ich hoffe diesmal haben alle meine Situation verstanden und es beschwert sich keiner mehr das ich undeutlich schreibe

Amr0d


----------



## Dario Linsky (18. März 2003)

Meinst Du eine dynamische Auflistung der ganzen Dateien aus dem Verzeichnis? Mit PHP müsstest Du die Seite dann aber trotzdem neu laden. Mehr dazu steht hier.


----------



## Amr0d (18. März 2003)

Hmm ja danke erstmal das ist ja schonmal was allerdings bekomme ich folgenden error

Warning: opendir(files/) [function.opendir]: failed to open dir: No such file or directory in /is/htdocs/37795/www.shootingamez.de/files/index.php on line 53

Warning: readdir(): supplied argument is not a valid Directory resource in /is/htdocs/37795/www.shootingamez.de/files/index.php on line 54

Warning: closedir(): supplied argument is not a valid Directory resource in /is/htdocs/37795/www.shootingamez.de/files/index.php on line 63

Muss ich sonst noch etwas umändern im script ausser oder muss ich vielleicht noch was erstellen???


```
$ordner = "/bla/"
```


----------



## Dario Linsky (18. März 2003)

Zeig doch mal die entsprechenden Zeilen, in denen die Fehler auftreten. Wahrscheinlich reicht aber schon die mit dem ersten Fehler, weil die anderen beiden nur Folgefehler sind.

Ansonsten würde ich Dir empfehlen anstelle von *opendir(files/);* einfach mal *opendir("files/");* zu schreiben. Du musst das Verzeichnis auch schon als String übergeben.


----------



## Amr0d (18. März 2003)

Ich habe mal den Link mit beigefügt, habe den Code so wie er da stand einfach eingefügt und nur das "/bla/" gegen "/files/" ausgetauscht und du hattest ein "<br>" falsch hattest "<br />" habe es aber auch korrigiert

http://www.shootingamez.de/files/index.php


----------



## Amr0d (18. März 2003)

Habs schon habs schon ich musste einfach nur das hier: "/is/htdocs/37795/www.shootingamez.de" vor das "/files/" setzen.

Bin ich doof jetzt klappts ist das wohl noch möglich das ich ne Leerzeile machen kann zwischen den dateinamen?? 

Ach und die index.php sollte wenn möglich NICHT angezeigt werden


----------



## Dario Linsky (18. März 2003)

Das ist nicht ganz richtig. Du musst nicht unbedingt das vollständige Verzeichnis auf dem Server angeben. Das liegt nur daran, dass Verzeichnisnamen, die mit einem Slash anfangen (also "/files") absolut sind. Also so wie "C:\files" unter Windows. Wenn Du den Slash weglässt, wird das als relative Pfadangabe verarbeitet und im aktuellen Verzeichnis gesucht.

Die index.php kannst Du "verstecken", indem Du vorher noch den Dateinamen überprüfst und nur anzeigst, wenn er nicht "index.php" ist:

```
if ($filename != '..' && $filename != '.' && $filename != 'index.php')
```
Diese Zeile müsstest Du um die dritte Bedingung erweitern.


----------



## Amr0d (18. März 2003)

Danke danke funktioniert allerdings NICHT OHNE die Angabe des vollständigen Verzeichnisses wenn ich es so mache wie du gesagt hast nur mit "files/" bekomme ich den oben gezeigten error aber ansonsten funktioniert es einwandfrei mit dem ganzen verzeichnis pfad und die index ist auch weg


----------

